# Sugar Free Feed



## natashaweldon (11 March 2013)

Just recently realized that most of the problems i have been having with my horse is down to the sugar in most of the feed. does anyone know of a sugar free feed i can give him? as the ones such as happy hoof still contain a small amount of it . can anyone help me????


----------



## JillA (11 March 2013)

It isn't just sugar as such (like molasses) but starches too. Sugar/starch free is difficult, but low sugar is quite practical. Unmollassed beet pulp such as Speedybeet is low sugar, starch is found in cereals so cereal free is the way to go. Stressed grass (frosted or drought affected) is hgh in sugars as are carrots. Mine are all fed mainly Speedybeet with Alfa beet plus grass nuts as a base, with plenty of haylage, and they do fine on it.


----------



## poiuytrewq (11 March 2013)

Does Hifi lite contain sugar? Don't think so! I feed it alongside spillers high fibre cubes. 
Simple systems are really good and very helpful, look on their site. If you fill in a little questionnaire re your horse they will formulate a feed plan for you.


----------



## The Jakenator (11 March 2013)

Hi fi lite does contain molasses. They do a hi fi molasses free though


----------



## Pinkvboots (11 March 2013)

Hi fi lite has mollasses in it use the hi fi mollassess free much better and some mollasses free sugar beet mine are both fed this with micronised linseed and look great and still remain calm as can both tend to hot up on most feeds.


----------



## Scarlett (11 March 2013)

What do you currently feed?

What level of work is your horse doing? What's it's weight like - does he need to gain some or loose some?

There are many, good low sugar feeds out there but we would need more info to give you the right suggestions.


----------



## 4x4 (11 March 2013)

On same topic I am looking for something to fee instead of the very expensive Simple Systems Lucie Nuts to a ceral/sugar intolerant horse but would like to add a bit of weight - low work load atm.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 March 2013)

IMO you can't get a better feed than grassnuts, we feed them soaked with Speedibeet and dried grass chaff.  Having had a seriously sugar/cereal intolerant horse in the past (and what a nightmare that was to get to the bottom of), we are always very careful to avoid any potential feed difficulties.


----------



## Captainmouse (11 March 2013)

I feed the Alfa molasses free, marriages laminitic mix, micronised linseed, balancer, brewers yeast and magnesium.


----------



## Herts05 (11 March 2013)

Here's some info on Dengie products which I got from their nutritionist


Hi-Fi Good Do-er oil 1%, sugar 9%, starch 1.3%
Alfa-A Original sugar 10%, starch 2%
Hi-Fi Original sugar 9%, starch 1.5%

Please note that all of these products contain molasses. 
Alfa-A Molasses Free 4.5% sugar, 2% starch 
Hi-Fi Molasses Free 2.5% sugar, 1.5% starch product which are completely molasses free.


----------



## Milkmaid (12 March 2013)

I've had great results from grass based products on aT.B who had severe reactions to molassed products.
Grass nuts & readigrass with Copra, a balancer & oil worked well.
Or Alfalfa pellets, AlfaOil or Dengie Healthy Tummy or Molasses Free.
There are loads of unmollassed options available now, which is great.


----------



## Milkmaid (12 March 2013)

If you want ease of use then Healthy Tummy is a complete feed for weight gain/hard work. Or you could use Hifi Mollasses free with a lo-cal balancer/vitmin supplement for a good doer.


----------



## Hollywood (12 March 2013)

My mare is on Ready Grass and horse and pony nuts with great results - she is a good doer and have had to cut down on the Ready grass - really recommend it.


----------



## 4x4 (12 March 2013)

Just bought some Alphabeet gonna see how it goes


----------

